
LulzSec spokesman in court after police find 750k passwords on his PC - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/lulzsec-spokesman-in-court-after-police-find-750k-passwords-on-his-pc.ars
======
saulrh
Well, that's annoying. Now everybody is going to assume that all of the
evildoers have been caught and that everything is safe. How long do we think
it's going to take for corporations to start relaxing their security?

